# Expanded Episode History Tracking



## cloudburner (Feb 4, 2007)

I can understand on TiVo Series 1 units that disk space probably had something to do with limiting the amount of space available to keep track of recorded episode history - but with the significant increase in drive sizes - c'mon TiVo...

Take a program like "How It's Made" on the Science Channel.

According to http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0835010/ (as of tonight there are 111 episodes)

It would be really useful if the TiVo could keep track of which of those episodes I've seen before, and only record the ones that I haven't

Maybe 28 days is ok for programs that are not associated with a season pass - but for a "Season Pass to record a Program" - that should make it worth a little disk space to keep track overall - not just the 28 days. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## jasphoto (Mar 11, 2002)

I was thinking along the lines of Delete and never record this episode again for shows like "Hows its Made". 
I record Photography shows with a wish list but keep getting the same episodes of some sitcoms & Judge "X" shows and some movies that have photographer in the description. 
I would like to be able to pull it from the to do list with the same option "never record this episode again"


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Even with lifetime subscriptions, this is one of a couple of things that I would pay *extra* for (one time fee). As it is now, for a couple of shows, I'm manually keeping track of what eps I've seen.. (especially for things like Nova & Frontline, sometimes I'll nuke them to make room..)


----------



## cloudburner (Feb 4, 2007)

mattack said:


> As it is now, for a couple of shows, I'm manually keeping track of what eps I've seen..


... and isn't that the real kicker - Pay what we do for these recorders and service agreements and yet it comes down to paper and pencil (ok - maybe a spreadsheet) to manually keep track of episodes watched ... I've just finished watching every episode of the second season of Eureka on the Science Channel, and now I'm doing the manual tracking thing to make sure I get to see all of last year's episodes.

How many other folks out there are manually keeping track of episodes (and willing to admit it publicly)?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm not keeping track, but I agree this would be a great feature. There are lots of episodes of various series in Now Playing which I have to delete on a regular basis.


----------

